# Wood Pellet Stove - Home Made Hopper Extension!



## Don2222 (May 3, 2012)

Hello

My friend gave me a great idea! This was his 1st draft! See pic below:

This would change this 55 lb hopper to atleast a 95 lb hopper!

Now wait before you say that is wood and combustible, let's think this one out.

You could use heavy gauge steel and weld the corners. Also have to notch the bottom.
But that is no longer an easy home project.

So how about using plywood covered with aluminum flashing?

Or

How about Cement Board covered with aluminum flashing for protection against chipping and is fire resistant?

Now do you have any comments?


----------



## DexterDay (May 3, 2012)

Your lid is used for the back?? What becomes the Lid? 


A hopper fire can happen..... Unless its Lined on BOTH sides, then it wont matter the material.

Steel is Non combustible. Better to heir on the side of caution. IMO


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 4, 2012)

We have made a few diff hopper ext. for our own use in our back room at the shop, they have always had a lid and was always made of metal.....Just my two cents for what it is worth


----------



## JFUNN (May 4, 2012)

D BAG!


----------



## smoke show (May 4, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Now do you have any comments?


 Please use steel.


----------



## silverfox103 (May 4, 2012)

Hate to tell you, that is the dumbest thing I've seen on this site. Have a steel one made, what's wrong with you doing something like that?  Plywood covered with aluminum siding or cement board with aluminum siding, I can't believe your asking these things.

Tom C.


----------



## Defiant (May 4, 2012)

I like the one in the picture if you double your insurance and run. Please use metal.


----------



## DexterDay (May 4, 2012)

Is that painters tape??


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 4, 2012)

Don,

Steel and the blessing of a testing lab.


----------



## smoke show (May 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Is that painters tape??


 Got a problem with painters tape?


----------



## DexterDay (May 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Got a problem with painters tape?



Yeah, the Blue 3M stuff, Sucks..... Frog Tape rocks! !


----------



## smoke show (May 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah, the Blue 3M stuff, Sucks..... Frog Tape rocks! !


 Never heard of it. Thanks.


----------



## Don2222 (May 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Got a problem with painters tape?


 
According to my friend the painter's tape goes all the way around to hold the hopper lid straight up for the back side! LOL

It may be dumb but it was cheap and works great! Sure steel is the best but I am not a welder and do not have a large welding metal fab shop! !

Thanks for your comments

*No one is using this extension currently it was just a proof of concept of how easy it can be to make a hopper extension*.


----------



## Defiant (May 4, 2012)

This stuff will take your flesh off


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 4, 2012)

Don,

No need to weld.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 4, 2012)

We have even used light weight aluminum as a hopper and pop rivited it togather and used high temp sealant on the edges but again we always made sure it had a lid... To me lid's are important!


----------



## Don2222 (May 4, 2012)

AbetterChimneynm said:


> We have even used light weight aluminum as a hopper and pop rivited it togather and used high temp sealant on the edges but again we always made sure it had a lid... To me lid's are important!


 
Hello AbetterChimneynm

How much for the parts would you say?

What do you use to cut the aluminum?

Any pics?


----------



## Delta-T (May 4, 2012)

its not that expensive to get things fabricated either. just draw it up and drop it off at any of the dozens of metal fab shops that are likely very near to your home. We have to get custom stuff worked up very frequently and it really very affordable.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 4, 2012)

They sell the sheets of the Aluminum Here in New Mexico is around 100 buck and you can do up to four-five hopper extensions with one sheet, I cut the aluminum with tin snips and the the Silcone is like 9.99 one tube is enough, and a box of rivits 10 bucks or so and i can get pics if you need them


Shawn


----------



## CygnusX1 (May 4, 2012)

What? No "Hopper" quotes???????


----------



## DexterDay (May 4, 2012)

CygnusX1 said:


> What? No "Hopper" quotes???????



Hoppa! !!


----------



## smoke show (May 4, 2012)

Is that a gun cabinet in your kitchen?


----------



## DexterDay (May 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Is that a gun cabinet in your kitchen?


Kinda? The family room amd Kitchen are kinda combined. Its one large room. With carpet and hardwood floors as the separation.  Then further to the left, is the dining room (Quad room) then the living room, followed by a hallway to the.bedrooms amd bathrooms. But the house is very ope. Another reason its so easy to heat.


----------



## smoke show (May 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Kinda? The family room amd Kitchen are kinda combined. Its one large room. With carpet and hardwood floors as the separation. Then further to the left, is the dining room (Quad room) then the living room, followed by a hallway to the.bedrooms amd bathrooms. But the house is very ope. Another reason its so easy to heat.


 Got any pics of the gun rack in your truck window?


----------



## DexterDay (May 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Got any pics of the gun rack in your truck window?



I can take one...... But season for most is not in! So no weapons needed now.... Other than CCW.


----------



## smoke show (May 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Other than CCW.


Lets not take this one to the ash can.


----------



## smwilliamson (May 4, 2012)

Don, how about a sealed lid??? what stove is that? FYI. I saw you called a few times today, sorry, I was busy.....send me a PM


----------



## DexterDay (May 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Lets not take this one to the ash can.


Sorry............


----------



## Don2222 (May 5, 2012)

silverfox103 said:


> Hate to tell you, that is the dumbest thing I've seen on this site. Have a steel one made, what's wrong with you doing something like that? Plywood covered with aluminum siding or cement board with aluminum siding, I can't believe your asking these things.
> 
> Tom C.


 
Hi Tom

That is alot less dumb than putting plastic Delron bushings around the Auger! I saw a Hopper fire that completely disintegrated the plastic bushing. Nothing left!
Magnum and Pelpro both do it in all their stoves because unlike brass bushings they never need lubrication and do not wear out! They just disintegrate when there is a fire!

See pics here!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...stove-hopper-fire-weird-auger-jam-help.86187/


----------



## CygnusX1 (May 5, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Hoppa! !!
> View attachment 66468


 
Took you long enough!


----------



## Don2222 (May 5, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Don, how about a sealed lid??? what stove is that? FYI. I saw you called a few times today, sorry, I was busy.....send me a PM


 
Hi Scott

Yes, It does not have a sealed lid, it is a Enviro Meridian. Do you have a way of sealing the lids?
I saw you call me back but I could not hear anything?


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (May 5, 2012)

Does adding the extra weight cause any problems with the auger/motor??


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 6, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Is that a gun cabinet in your kitchen?


 
You might be a Redneck...If the gun you use to kill your food is side by side with the equipment you use to cook your food!


----------



## Defiant (May 7, 2012)

Don I have the answer for your hopper extension,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
The base is cracked and I had to replace, was gonna make a chimnea out of it (it did take good size logs) you can use the tank. It's noncombustable and will hold a bag of pellets. Yours free, come and get it!!


----------



## Don2222 (May 7, 2012)

sorry not the right color and may crack easily. LOL


----------



## smoke show (May 7, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Don I have the answer for your hopper extension,The base is cracked and I had to replace, was gonna make a chimnea out of it (it did take good size logs) you can use the tank. It's noncombustable and will hold a bag of pellets. Yours free, come and get it!!


 
What a crappy idea.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 7, 2012)

Well i have seen worse ideas haha


----------



## Defiant (May 7, 2012)

AbetterChimneynm said:


> Well i have seen worse ideas haha


Where?


----------



## save$ (May 7, 2012)

Hopper made of wood!  Remind me of those cartoons showing someone having made a "wood stove" from wood.  
My Napoleon has a hopper extension that allows me to load the stove with almost two bags of pellets.  (all steel).


----------



## Don2222 (May 7, 2012)

save$ said:


> Hopper made of wood! Remind me of those cartoons showing someone having made a "wood stove" from wood.
> My Napoleon has a hopper extension that allows me to load the stove with almost two bags of pellets. (all steel).


 
So what is wrong with a Wood Stove Made From Wood? LOL

They still make them in Northern Argentina!

See link and pic below!
http://stuffwedo.com/argentina_aripuca_wood_preservation_near_iguazu.htm


----------



## Dr.Faustus (May 7, 2012)

what an awsome idea! this inspired me to create a whole bunch of other things out of wood instead of the bothersome clunky steel. I made this really cool fireplace ash bucket out of plywood. it looks so good on my wood deck out back.

next i'm changing out my ugly metal pellet vent for this nice new one i made of some old hollow logs i found.

be right back i smell something burning...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 8, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Where?


 

On here in other threads.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 8, 2012)

Around town, Some of the things i have seen since i started working here amaze me!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 21, 2012)

I am skeeeered.

Eric


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 21, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I am skeeeered.
> 
> Eric


 
As you should be. 

I understand someone has a nice mahogany spark bucket to hang from horizontal vents to prevent sparks from starting grass fires.

BTW did you ever get that Harman cleaned up and running again?  It is a shame what some people do to their stoves.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 24, 2012)

Did my best on it.  Really was not to bad just scary to look at.

Eric


----------



## blades (Sep 24, 2012)

You can get steel sheets smaller sections at most hardware and diy stores. as far as corners some thin angle iron will work, same source, pop rivet together-steel rivets as far as seals same stuff used by the mfg of the stoves sandwiched between the edges.  Lid area can be constructed the same way.  Aluminum will melt if a hopper fire.  There are codes to be held to, Insurance co. like to quote codes as a reason for nonpayment.


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2012)

CygnusX1 said:


> Took you long enough!


 
Another Hopper.




http://projects.latimes.com/hollywood/star-walk/hedda-hopper/


----------



## openat60 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are my hopper extensions I built out of 20gauge sheet metal. First one is on my Quadrafire Castille, (family room) Second is on my St Croix Peppin.(basement)  Best things I've done, burn close to 36 hrs. on Medium heat. If anyone has either stove I'd be happy to share my plans with you, if your not able to you can easily find a sheet metal shop and they can fabricate them for less then $50 or so.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2012)

openat60,

Yep those look nice and I'm sure they work, the only thing is they are not a listed component of either of your stoves and that can cause issues.


----------



## openat60 (Nov 23, 2012)

The stoves are way past any warranty issues and there are holes all in the back of the hopper to release any extra heat that may build up.  But in all reality if the stove it's self  is getting up to 600+ degrees than there are other issues to deal with than an extra 40lbs of pellets.

But I know where your coming from and I def weighted the options and took a logical approach to building these, I mean i don't want to have something horribly go wrong just so I can store 40 extra lbs of pellets.  And the Lancaster is the same stove as the Pepin only a multifuel  and they make a extension for it, so i weighted that in as well.

I have measured the heat in the center of the pellets with and with out the hopper and the differential is minimal.  It works for me might not work for everyone else.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 23, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> openat60,
> 
> Yep those look nice and I'm sure they work, the only thing is they are not a listed component of either of your stoves and that can cause issues.


But they are far safer than Dandy Don's.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2012)

Defiant said:


> But they are far safer than Dandy Don's.


 
You got something against clad particle board?    I think Eric's pellet bag hopper extension is the best one so far.


----------



## imacman (Nov 23, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Did my best on it. Really was not to bad just scary to look at.


OK....I thought Krooser would have had a comment for this.  In his absence, I'll offer " reminds me of a girlfriend I used to have".


----------

